# P's what can I expect



## sushoomee

Okay guys I keep goldfish, Koi, bettas, and my bad a----- are my oscars and my channel cats ( I know, not very spooky but they have wicked attitudes even as babies) I came to this sight because I LOVE FISH, and in the process became very interested in what all of you guys do. What I want to know is when I go to the fish place what do I look for if I want P's. What are the ones for sale. What are the names I need to be searching for. I live in Dallas and we have great store fronts but WHAT DO I LOOK FOR? Please help my ignorant self so I can be a part of the P heritage LOL......
















NEED P'S PLEASE HELP OH AND WHAT PRICES DO I EXPECT Thanks guys Another thing I want to know, and don't get mad but I rescue feeder fish and I also believe despite my meat eaters that feeder fish cause disease ( because you guys can't imagine what all I treat for when I rescue them) But what do all of you feed them that don't use live food. Please if you are Retarded LOL.... Dont reply to this I dont want to hear that your P's ate the head off of so and so and then ripped the butt off this or that ( to much info)LOL.









Carrie

Oh and how many do you have in lets say a 75 gallon, and do males and females get along okay or do they bicker like oscars. What do you put in the tank to make them happy. Flower pots, plants, rocks etc. ?


----------



## seharebo

I paid $10.99 for my two RBPs when they were about the size of a dime. I guess it depends on what you are looking for....


----------



## sushoomee

Okay but what were they called in the pet store. I am so sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## xpac

sushoomee said:


> Okay guys I keep goldfish, Koi, bettas, and my bad a----- are my oscars and my channel cats ( I know, not very spooky but they have wicked attitudes even as babies) I came to this sight because I LOVE FISH, and in the process became very interested in what all of you guys do. What I want to know is when I go to the fish place what do I look for if I want P's. What are the ones for sale. What are the names I need to be searching for. I live in Dallas and we have great store fronts but WHAT DO I LOOK FOR? Please help my ignorant self so I can be a part of the P heritage LOL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED P'S PLEASE HELP OH AND WHAT PRICES DO I EXPECT Thanks guys Another thing I want to know, and don't get mad but I rescue feeder fish and I also believe despite my meat eaters that feeder fish cause disease ( because you guys can't imagine what all I treat for when I rescue them) But what do all of you feed them that don't use live food. Please if you are Retarded LOL.... Dont reply to this I dont want to hear that your P's ate the head off of so and so and then ripped the butt off this or that ( to much info)LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie


Hate to be the one to break this to you, but they are illegal in Texas which means it is very doubtful that you'll find them in your lfs (local fish store)







However, there are other ways to buy P's other than lfs, try online.

As for what they are called, a lot of people start off with red bellies, or RBP's for short, and if you were in a legal state these are the species most commonly found in your lfs.


----------



## sushoomee

You know what is so stupid is that I found it odd that despite I have great fish stores I have yet, other than silver dollars or Pacus, to find anything that resembes a P. Do you have a suggestion for a place I can get them on line? I would so appreciate it. I really hate to put a fish through shipping but I would like to know where I can get them.


----------



## xpac

sushoomee said:


> You know what is so stupid is that I found it odd that despite I have great fish stores I have yet, other than silver dollars or Pacus, to find anything that resembes a P. Do you have a suggestion for a place I can get them on line? I would so appreciate it. I really hate to put a fish through shipping but I would like to know where I can get them.


I can't speak for them, but the sponsors on this site are always good to do business with. There are links to the right (in the sponsored advertising column), I've personally dealt with Ash "The Fish Catcher", and Pedro "Aquascape" and have no complaints. You might want to call one of them, or PM them and see what they can work out for you.

Another option would be to check the member classifieds on this site, oftentimes you can find people in your area (or close by) that need to get rid of some P's and you can find some really great deals. Hope that helps...


----------



## traumatic

Well despite p's being illegal in texas, you'll prob be able to get them anyway. Most piranha newbies have red bellies. Though there are so many other p's to keep. There are genus pygocentrus (red bellies, cariba, paraya, and ternetzi) that are the schooling kind. And there are genus serrasalmus (rhombeus, manueli, maculatus, brandtii, etc.) which are the solitary kind. 
From the start, piranhas will be a dissapointing fish to keep for most people. Despite being very mean and ruthless killers, they are, at most times, hard to get used to. Many people will give up on thier fish and get rid of them w/out giving them time to become accustomed to being stuck in a fish tank. I currently keep 5 different species of pirahna, all being different in temperament and needs. 
I currently feed them frozen fish, including shrimp, smelt, catfish, talapia filet, cod filet and others. This variety of food keeps them growing and healthy. I'll usually buy this food on sale and it'll last me a month or two for about $15. When you would first get piranha, they may not take to the thawed out fish chunks at first. It's not uncommon or cruel to not feed them for a week to make them hungry enough to accept it. 
Any species of piranha should not be kept w/ any other fish, for they will kill them eventually. There are people constantly asking what kind of fish to keep w/ them and the answer is always the same. Only under certain circumstances it is possible. Here is an example: I have a 125 gallon tank w/ a 12" S. rhombeus. One side of the tank, I have an area where the rhom will not fit to swim and I have it lighted so he avoids it. In this area I have about 15-20 convicts at all sizes. They survive in large numbers because I have given them a place to hide and they are able to breed there. Others have been successful in similar situations. 
I'm kinda out of time right now, but feel free to pm me if you have any other questions.

-chad


----------



## sushoomee

I really want to thank you. Carrie


----------



## 351winsor

you should get 5 red bellies,those are the cheapest p's.


----------



## piranhaha

i wouldnt buy any cause they are bound to rip the head off of so and so and the ass off of this and that. you can get them on ciclid pellets but they like live foods or fresh frozen. so if you cant take seeing a precious little goldie get chomped on i wouldnt buy any.seriously


----------



## EZ_Ian

piranhaha said:


> i wouldnt buy any cause they are bound to rip the head off of so and so and the ass off of this and that. you can get them on ciclid pellets but they like live foods or fresh frozen. so if you cant take seeing a precious little goldie get chomped on i wouldnt buy any.seriously


 you dont need to feed Ps live stuff... theres plent of other foods that you can feed them. Shoome, I'd put 4 piranha in that 75g tank... they should be fine for life in that.


----------



## rozz

i feed my 4 red bellies, gulf shrimp, tiaplia fillets, shirmp pellets, and maybe a live feeder once every few weeks, so yes your p's can live just fine without feeders, check out the pinned threads in the food forum, they have alot of great infomation

good luck with your future p's


----------



## MR.FREEZ

hey sushoomee, you wouldnt happen to now the nutritional value of the common feeder would you

i have a profile in the works that i need to add to

also i would like to know all the diseases that you have treated rescued feeders for

that would transfer over to a predatory fish

thanks a ton in advance


----------



## piranhaha

yes you can feed youre p's other things besides feeders(i do) and yes they carrie(pun) disease but they enjoy eating live things just like they do in the wild,naturaly.i also believe that they are not for everybody and im not trying to be offensive but i dont think they are suitable for a "Feeder rescuer".give it some more thought :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ

piranhaha said:


> yes you can feed youre p's other things besides feeders(i do) and yes they carrie(pun) disease but they enjoy eating live things just like they do in the wild,naturaly.i also believe that they are not for everybody and im not trying to be offensive but i dont think they are suitable for a "Feeder rescuer".give it some more thought :nod:


 i dont think they exactly enjoy killin its just they aint got noone tossin in cut catfish or

some nice raw shrimp and some good nutrious pelletrs :laugh:


----------



## joefromcanada

well im not really in a reading mood so i didnt see what even said, but piranhas are kick ass fish, only fish id have besides saltwater. but like im sure someone said, dont buy them for there rep, u will be dissopointed. but i highly recommend em, and i also recommend pygo species, so u can have a shoal, i had a spilo ( a solo piranha) and i didnt like it, alto, i didnt give him alot of time either. i just like havin more than 1 fish in 1 tank. gluck with ur venture


----------



## 351winsor

piranhaha said:


> i wouldnt buy any cause they are bound to rip the head off of so and so and the ass off of this and that. you can get them on ciclid pellets but they like live foods or fresh frozen. so if you cant take seeing a precious little goldie get chomped on i wouldnt buy any.seriously


 LOL


----------



## GoodFella

Go to Aquascape. Pedro does good business


----------



## rchan11

You can feed your future Ps catch fillet and shrimp from your grocery store.


----------



## sushoomee

I want to totally thank everyone that has responded to my questions. All the information and advice is very much appreciated. You guys are great.

MrFreez I can't honestly say that I know what the nutritional value of a feeder is but the only comparison I can make would be us eating steak from a starving cow. The conditions in which the fish are bred and raised are not sanitary as they are overcrowded and most often the ones I rescue are practically all head from starvation. Also the heavy volume in sales at the pet stores creates a breeding ground for disease in the feeder tanks. I have bought feeders from every store that sells them here in Dallas including individual pet shops and the larger retailers and with all of them the animals are usually sick. I have read on Oscarfish.com another article written by one of their mods that said they contained little or no nutritional value but again I can't honestly in any scientific way say whether this is true or not.

The most known illnesses that I have had to treat for are furunculosis (or ulcer disease), septicemia (which causes red streaking and bleeding), various forms of fin and tail rot. All of these are the bacterial situations but then I've had parasitic problems too. These would transfer to a predator easier than a healthy fish being exposed to a bacteria. Most healthy animals develop immunities to the different bacterias as they get older. It might would be a concern for a young or baby P to be exposed to unhealthy situations especially if they don't eat the feeders right off and they are in the tank with them for some time. Also if the P's had bickered and had wounds on thier bodies a bacteria from a feeder could infect the body. Of the parasites I've had ich, and I suspect some costia and flukes and even had fish lice on one batch of feeders. This could be a problem for the meat eaters.

I put all feeder fish on Maracyn, Maracyn 2 (for ten days) Two to three treatments of Parasite Clear. And then go so far as to salt for one to two weeks at a 0.3 salt level. I kid you guys not, feeder fish have got illness on them even if the symptoms don't show up right away, and even after doing all these things the fish are in such bad shape that I still will loose two out of ten despite all the medicating. I don't have P's yet but do have Oscars and Channel Cats and I would not feed my guys feeders after some of the things I've seen with them. I feed my meat eaters frozen foods for fishes and they like shrimp that we would eat. Oh and I know its not healthy but the Oscars like a little hamburger if I'm next to the tank when I'm eating one LOL Well I hope this helps you out with your feeder fish profile, if you have any other questions feel free to email me.
[email protected]

I want to thank all of you who responded again, theres some really cool people here and I enjoy the sight.

Carrie
Now who all fell asleep after reading all this LOL


----------



## elTwitcho

Expect fish you're not going to enjoy when you buy them. It's not uncommon for piranhas to do nothing but hide for weeks, even months when you first get them. They may not eat in front of you, and you may not see anything other than pieces of them sticking ouyt from whatever they're hiding behind. BUT, if you're willing to put up with a ton of bullshit for the initial period they're fascinating fish and because of the bs you need to put up with it's all the more rewarding when they come out of their shells. I spent a month getting my baby ps accustomed to their tank, then had a few good weeks of them being active and happy and eating in front of me. I moved them to a 55 gallon tank and have spent 3 weeks to a month of not seeing much of them and not having them eat in front of me. Just recently (like, past 4 days) can I look over to my tank now and see them hanging out in the open comfortably. Today I tossed in a smelt and they ripped it to shreds right in front of my eyes. They're fascinating fish to watch and I love em, but they can be really discouraging for long periods of time and can only be really recommended to the extremely patient fish keeper.

As for feeding them, don't worry about it. Mine are between 3 and 4 inches big, healthy as can be and they've never eaten a live meal since I got them (they sure the f*ck tried on the pleco though). The foods my piranhas enjoy the most are Smelt (you can buy them in any Chinese food markets and fresh smelt is only 99 cents per pound, and it's extremely nutritious for them since it's the whole fish guts n all) and uncooked whole shrimp (good nutrition and the shell enhaces their color). I round out their diet with krill, cuttlefish, squid and octopus. Variety in feeding is key to keeping them happy, and even though I know they enjoy the smelt and shrimp most, they eat the rest and are healthier for it.

Look for pygocentrus natterei (sp?) or red bellied piranhas. They're the "beginner" piranha for most people in that they're the most common, least expensive and can get along with fellow piranhas (fellow pygocentrus that is) fairly well. In my opinion they're also the most beatiful fish when fully mature going a deep black covered in golden flecks.

For a 75 gallon I'd recommend 4 fish. You can keep em in for life and they'll have enough room to be active and not kill each other (hopefully).

The other warning about piranhas is that they can sometimes be violent against each other. And by "sometimes" I mean "regularly". Mine had pretty ragged fins from all the fighting going on when I first introduced them to the tank but have calmed down and I haven't seen any new nips in the past two weeks or so. But the thing is that it's not uncommon to come home and find a half eaten piranha because it's tank mates got hungry.

Other than those big downsides they're great fish. You have to deal with a little bullshit but I love these guys and now that they're out of hiding they're a great thing to show to visitors to the house who are usually captivated by "the mythical killers that can devour a whole cow in 32 thousanths of a second" or whatever idea they have of em









EDIT: Had to change it to read "now that they're out of hiding" because "now that they're out of tank" didn't make sense. I plan on working on getting my ps to chill and down a beer with me in front of the TV but sh*t, not while they're still babies, that's not responsible giving alcohol to minors like that.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

> the mythical killers that can devour a whole cow in 32 thousanths of a second












eltwictho hit a lot of good point and i would like to add, i think its best to just go ahead and get the tank

they need for life just to avoid that reacclimation he talked about when you upgrade to tank


----------



## sushoomee

Hey thanks Eltwitcho very informative. I know about the hiding thing I've been going through that with one of my channel cats. He acted normal at first and now you'd think sometimes the gates of hell were upon him and that food is a creepy concept. I even have quircky koi and they do the same thing apparently as P's during tank upgrades. It takes them about a month or so to get back to normal. You think your doing something great and they react like you've tried to kill em. LOL

You know what, there is one far fetched question I have left. That cow thing reminded me of it. Okay can a person stick their hand in the tank when they do tank cleaning or is the old eat the flesh off thing just a bunch of commotion. I was just curious if gloves are recommended?














Do they bite?

Carrie


----------



## piranhaha

they usually swim away but are unpredictable just keep an eye on them.get a gravel cleaner that is long enough so you dont have to get all dripping wet.









oh and get a long enough net so when it comes time too scoop out all the uneaten peices of goldfish you dont have to stick youre hand in.


----------



## sushoomee

So you havent gotten bitten by any of yours?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

some times my whole arms in the tank :laugh: when im cleanin i just clean like i own the joint :laugh:

but they usually move to the opposite side of the tank

no problems yet still all fingers


----------



## sushoomee

Thanks both of you for the need to know info. I have an Oscar that looks at my hand in funny ways when I clean him so I just had to know about the P's .


----------



## sushoomee

I had one more question that I forgot to ask, the RBP's how big do they actually get in length as adults and how quick do they reach their full size?


----------



## illnino

sushoomee said:


> Dont reply to this I dont want to hear that your P's ate the head off of so and so and then ripped the butt off this or that ( to much info)LOL


 my 7" cariba swallowed a 4" commet whole one time


----------



## sushoomee

When I bought my red oscars they had just fed them feeders and the person asked me which ones do you want and I thought well not the one with the fish bigger than he is lodged hanging out of his mouth. LOL The fish was way too big to go in that mouth and the oscar couldn't do anything but sit there with the tail hanging out and his chin blown out. I figured if I bought that one hed choke to death in the plastic bag trying to get him home. LOL


----------



## illnino

ill just put it this way THEY WILL NOT BITE YOU AS LONG AS YOU DONT DO SOMETHING STUPID SUCH AS TRYING TO SCARE THEM


----------



## sushoomee

Okay when one says scare them, is one talking about putting on the scuba devise and swim flippers and entering the tank or does one get a snorkel and yell BOOO into the tank or what. LOL It's friday I'm not being serious. LOL Just a joke. I have Oscars and Channnel cats and despite the spikes on the channel cats does one rarely have to determine if a fish your interested in will tear you to pieces if you put on the Jason mask and hold the flashlight under your chin so shadows look ominous at midnight infront of the tank, will this fish come out and get you. LOL


----------



## illnino

lol, you and your crazy goldfish.

but scaring them as scaring them into a corner, then putting your hand near them and touching them(ive done it many times) is stupid too.


----------



## Uncle Buck

sushoomee said:


> Okay guys I keep goldfish, Koi, bettas, and my bad a----- are my oscars and my channel cats ( I know, not very spooky but they have wicked attitudes even as babies) I came to this sight because I LOVE FISH, and in the process became very interested in what all of you guys do. What I want to know is when I go to the fish place what do I look for if I want P's. What are the ones for sale. What are the names I need to be searching for. I live in Dallas and we have great store fronts but WHAT DO I LOOK FOR? Please help my ignorant self so I can be a part of the P heritage LOL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED P'S PLEASE HELP OH AND WHAT PRICES DO I EXPECT Thanks guys Another thing I want to know, and don't get mad but I rescue feeder fish and I also believe despite my meat eaters that feeder fish cause disease ( because you guys can't imagine what all I treat for when I rescue them) But what do all of you feed them that don't use live food. Please if you are Retarded LOL.... Dont reply to this I dont want to hear that your P's ate the head off of so and so and then ripped the butt off this or that ( to much info)LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie
> 
> Oh and how many do you have in lets say a 75 gallon, and do males and females get along okay or do they bicker like oscars. What do you put in the tank to make them happy. Flower pots, plants, rocks etc. ?


 I have many species of piranha and I love them all. and I can relate to saving a feeder, I have one in my other tank thats pushing 10".

when it comes to piranha's you need to determin the space you can give them and work around that. if you have a small tank I suggest a small serrasalmus species, but large tanks 100 gallon and above I would go with a couple pygocentrus species.

all of my piranha's eat better than i do :nod: with seafood from my grocrey stsore, smelt,and jumbo shrimp are great for piranha's


----------



## Uncle Buck

sushoomee said:


> For future informative fish reference please disregard this fu**** up mess that I have said because it is so unproffessional and unrepresentative of this sight. This is not the norm and I am sorry to have humiliated anyone here and disrespected all quality information on any fish species available at this sight. Please disregard all stupidity. Carrie


 huh?


----------



## cretinHOP

some piranhas wont eat in front of you then there is the exception i have a venezualan rhombeus (venezuelan "black piranha")that is only 2inches and he wont back down from me and makes some serious attempts at biting my hand when its in the tank. I cantimagine what he will be like in a year or so...wouldnt be taking any chances cleaning his tank when he gets big enough to bite a nice hole in my hand OR wrists...cringes


----------



## xpac

sushoomee said:


> Okay when one says scare them, is one talking about putting on the scuba devise and swim flippers and entering the tank or does one get a snorkel and yell BOOO into the tank or what. LOL It's friday I'm not being serious. LOL Just a joke. I have Oscars and Channnel cats and despite the spikes on the channel cats does one rarely have to determine if a fish your interested in will tear you to pieces if you put on the Jason mask and hold the flashlight under your chin so shadows look ominous at midnight infront of the tank, will this fish come out and get you. LOL Please bear with guys I"m so bored.
> 
> For future informative fish reference please disregard this fu**** up mess that I have said because it is so unproffessional and unrepresentative of this sight. This is not the norm and I am sorry to have humiliated anyone here and disrespected all quality information on any fish species available at this sight. Please disregard all stupidity. Carrie


 My pygos, used to be afraid of my arm, as I raised them all from small guys no bigger than 2.5". Now, when I have to stick my arm in, my 5.5" caribes are no longer afraid of me, they all still cruise to the other side of the tank when I put my arm in, HOWEVER, now the 2 caribes "sneak" up on my arm and try to bite me..I usually either pull my arm out quickly, or stop them with a large net that I have in my other hand. This is probably not the type of behavior most here are used to, but I have no doubt that if I'm not careful my caribes will take a bite out of me....


----------



## sushoomee

Thanks everyone who replied, all of your information is very helpful. Guys I had to edit one of my posts, that comment about the mess I had written and I hope I hadn't disrespected anyone was because I didn't want anyone to think I was making fun of them by joking around. I just didn't want any of you to think I was making fun of your comments or experiences.
I am so s







orry UncleBuck I noticed you had quoted it (which I'm embarassed about because I can't edit that and the F thing was totally uncalled for) and didn't know where all that was coming from. So you have a 10 inch feeder. My biggest one was around 13 inches or so and had to have weighed over half a pound. She was actually a Sarassa comet( I think thats how you spell it) the orange and whites ones. She was a beautiful fish but died of a tumor in her kidney region at the age of three. I think thats whats so neat about them because most people don't realize just how large and pretty those scrawney litttle babies in the feeder tanks get. That and they have up to a 25 year life span. The only downfall to goldfish is the pollution output that they give off. They are one of the highest ammonia emiting fish there are so having so many of them I spend about 20 hours a week maintaining tanks. Again thanks for all the replies, you guys are great.


----------



## WolfFish

I didn't know a 'feeder' was a specially bred fish for food. You can't get them in the UK so you have to cough full price if you want to feed live fish. The way you 'save' these goldfish doesn't make sense. If you go out and buy fish from every shop you are just increasing the demand for them and whatever you buy will just be replaced by more. What do you do with them all when you've got them? I have fed my wolffish live fish but they were just normal fish so they didn't have disease, i thought when people talked about diseased feeders they were just being paranoid, but now i know what they mean.


----------



## illnino

lol, the f word dosent matter

f*ck f*ck fuckedy f*ck f*ck f*ck


----------



## MR.FREEZ

illnino said:


> lol, the f word dosent matter
> 
> f*ck f*ck fuckedy f*ck f*ck f*ck


i like the sign language method also


----------



## cretinHOP

Ill get a grip you cant tell a wild animal they will NEVER do something you cant put definite RULES on an animal as to say tehy will NOT BITE YOU EVER I have and have had piranhas try to bite me completely unprovoked a red belly which was 8 inches tried to bite me whenever my hand was anywhere near him or i even walked by the tank and a rhomb that goes for my hand when its in and out of his tank and swims up to me...piranhas do bite like dogs and sharks do THEY DONT ALWAYS saying they never bite... thats like swimming with sharks and saying they will never attack you dont be dumb and give general statements like that to a newbie she should learn to be carefull piranhas should be respected in ways much like power tools..watch what your doing and be carefull what youre doing.


----------



## cretinHOP

DEFINATE rules do not apply to wild animals you can NOT predict whatthey wuill do at all times they do not follow laws or rules


----------



## sushoomee

illnino said:


> lol, the f word dosent matter
> 
> f*ck f*ck fuckedy f*ck f*ck f*ck


 Okay guys, cool I just thought that maybe I had offended someone but I see that everyones openminded about obnoxious joking and profanities. LOL


----------



## cretinHOP

38 bettas..LMao i feed my baby black p's bettas sometimes becUSE they have such long fins for them to feed on


----------



## the_w8

38 bettas....that'd be alotta bettas to feed ur black p :laugh: ....j/k


----------



## sushoomee

cretinHOP said:


> 38 bettas..LMao i feed my baby black p's bettas sometimes becUSE they have such long fins for them to feed on


 AAAh hahahha ha ha ya, ha ha oooh ya thats so funny. Thats just classic. Ya you too the_w8. Just a damn riot.

Seriously though you two know what my oscars like is a little hamburger when I'm eating one. Just puts them into a frenzy. Of course not all of them like mayo, I think two of them might prefer mustard, and Dehlia doesnt like cheese. Whats a person to do. I don't know but your P's might prefer a hamburger over bettas, throw a little fry in there for good measure. LOL I am just joking. Oscars really do like some of the beef patty though.









Carrie


----------



## cretinHOP

i thought it was funny totell someone who likes bettas that i feed my piranah bettas...uhh....no rhombs prefer living food you have totrain them to eat dead food and hamburger isnt the best thing to fed anything especially piranhas


----------



## sushoomee

cretinHOP said:


> i thought it was funny totell someone who likes bettas that i feed my piranah bettas...uhh....no rhombs prefer living food you have totrain them to eat dead food and hamburger isnt the best thing to fed anything especially piranhas


 Thats cool, to each his own. Gotta do what ya gotta do. Anyway happy fishing.

Carrie


----------



## elTwitcho

Once again, please I'm begging you do not feed your ps hamburger when you get them. Yeah it's a nice treat and no doubt they love getting it but it's terribly bad for them. You wouldn't give cocaine to an 8 year old just because he'd really like the treat, so please don't give hamburger meat to your piranhas.

On the topic of biting however, mine bit my hand a little while back when I was rearranging a plant that they were clustered in. It was only a baby so it didn't break skin but I learned two lessons from that; never screw around with their hiding place when they are stressed and hiding in it and yes you can get bitten if you aren't careful. Having watched my ps eat the skull of a smelt last night it dawned on me that another bite will not be such a nonevent. I'll likely look into some kind of gloves and wouldn't discourage anyone else from doing the same if they're putting their hands near the bottom of the tank.


----------



## the_w8

whatever you do....DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT feed any fish especially piranhas all ready cooked hamburger or fuggin hotdogs







....darren fed his p's that sh*t and he wound up with floating red bellies














....the meat is fatty and incredibly unhealthy for them.....I don't mean to be yelling at anybody, but to feed a piranha a hot dog or a nice ass cloggy(burger) is just plain out dumb. Darren can vouch for it. its not worth losing fish over mistakes like that....stick with the good ole beefheart.


----------



## sushoomee

Lol guys I've only done it once, I was just joking around because of the betta thing. I know its unhealthy, but do you really think it is comparable to giving eight year olds cocaine? Thats a bit extreme isn't it OOH thats funny. I know how to feed em I was just joking around. I'm sorry to hear someone killed their P's with hotdogs, thats crazy and scary. I had a friend that was very cancer conscious and he said even humans shouldn't eat hotdogs because of the high nitrite content. Who knows though. He worried about it because his mom had died of cancer so maybe it was the nitrites in the hotdogs that hurt the P's.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i eat all the canceres causeing things i can that way i get more than one cancer and they

fight each other









got that from good ol george carlin


----------

